# Retrofit von „Altmaschinen“, was fordert die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung



## Safety (13 Februar 2018)

Retrofit von „Altmaschinen“, was fordert die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung 


  Es werden oft folgende Fragen an uns herangetragen:
·        Wir wollen eine Maschine umbauen / verändern / erweitern oder Retrofit durchführen was müssen wir aus Sichtweise der Arbeitssicherheit beachten?
·        Wir wollen die Sicherheit an unseren älteren Maschinen verbessern was ist da zu beachten?

·        Wir überlegen ob die alte Fertigungslinie, Maschine noch die Anforderungen der BetrSichV erfüllt und ob es Sinn macht diese auf ein Sicherheitsniveau welche dem Stand der Technik entspricht umzubauen, oder ob wir gleich eine neue Maschine kaufen sollen?
  Die Antwort ist, man muss eine maschinenbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV §3 durchführen und die Ergebnisse dann zur Entscheidungsfindung heranziehen. 

  Wie ist die Herangehensweise an eine maschinenbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilung?


  Ermittlung der Rechtsgrundlagen und des Stands der Technik:

  In Deutschland ist hier für die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung zu beachten.


  Nicht vollständig wiedergegebene Ausschnitte BetrSichV §3:
_(1) Der Arbeitgeber hat vor der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln die auftretenden Gefährdungen zu beurteilen (Gefährdungsbeurteilung) und daraus notwendige und geeignete Schutzmaßnahmen abzuleiten. Das Vorhandensein einer CE-Kennzeichnung am Arbeitsmittel entbindet nicht von der Pflicht zur Durchführung einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung. Für Aufzugsanlagen gilt Satz 1 nur, wenn sie von einem Arbeitgeber im Sinne des § 2 Absatz 3 Satz 1 verwendet werden._
_[FONT=&quot](2) In die Beurteilung sind alle Gefährdungen einzubeziehen, die bei der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln ausgehen, und zwar von [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]1.den Arbeitsmitteln selbst,…..[/FONT]_
_(4) Der Arbeitgeber hat sich die Informationen zu beschaffen, die für die Gefährdungsbeurteilung notwendig sind. Dies sind insbesondere die nach *§ 21 Absatz 6 Nummer 1* bekannt gegebenen Regeln und Erkenntnisse, Gebrauchs- und Betriebsanleitungen sowie die ihm zugänglichen Erkenntnisse aus der arbeitsmedizinischen Vorsorge._
_[FONT=&quot](7) Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist regelmäßig zu überprüfen. *Dabei ist der Stand der Technik zu berücksichtigen.* *Soweit erforderlich, sind die Schutzmaßnahmen bei der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln entsprechend anzupassen*. Der Arbeitgeber hat die Gefährdungsbeurteilung unverzüglich zu aktualisieren, wenn [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]1.sicherheitsrelevante Veränderungen der Arbeitsbedingungen einschließlich der Änderung von Arbeitsmitteln dies erfordern,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]2.neue Informationen, insbesondere Erkenntnisse aus dem Unfallgeschehen oder aus der arbeitsmedizinischen Vorsorge, vorliegen oder[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]3.die Prüfung der Wirksamkeit der Schutzmaßnahmen nach § 4 Absatz 5 ergeben hat, dass die festgelegten Schutzmaßnahmen nicht wirksam oder nicht ausreichend sind.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]4.Ergibt die Überprüfung der Gefährdungsbeurteilung, dass keine Aktualisierung erforderlich ist, so hat der Arbeitgeber dies unter Angabe des Datums der Überprüfung in der Dokumentation nach Absatz 8 zu vermerken.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
  Begriff Stand der Technik:
_§2 (10) Stand der Technik ist der Entwicklungsstand fortschrittlicher Verfahren, Einrichtungen oder Betriebsweisen, der die praktische Eignung einer Maßnahme oder Vorgehensweise zum Schutz der Gesundheit und zur Sicherheit der Beschäftigten oder anderer Personen gesichert erscheinen lässt. Bei der Bestimmung des Stands der Technik sind insbesondere vergleichbare Verfahren, Einrichtungen oder Betriebsweisen heranzuziehen, die mit Erfolg in der Praxis erprobt worden sind._

Informationsquellen nach_ *§ 21 Absatz 6 Nummer 1:*_
  [FONT=&quot]§21 (6) Nach Prüfung kann das Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.die vom Ausschuss für Betriebssicherheit ermittelten Regeln und Erkenntnisse nach Absatz 5 Nummer 2 im Gemeinsamen Ministerialblatt bekannt geben und[/FONT]

  Was bedeutet dies nun im Einzelnen und wie sind die Informationsquellen anzuwenden und zu bewerten?




·        Fakt ist, eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung muss durchgeührt und regelmäßig überprüft werden. Was regelmäßig bedeutet ist nicht definiert und liegt in der Verantwortung des Verwenders.
·        Der Begriff „Stand der Technik“ ist weitgefasst und in der BetrSichV sind Schutzziele definiert die nicht weiter erläutert werden.
·        Die im §21 Absatz 6 Nummer 1 genannten Regeln und Erkenntnisse sind die technischen Regeln zur Betriebssicherheit abgekürzt TRBS, diese sollen die Anforderungen der BetrSichV konkretisieren.
·        Einige wichtige TRBSen die bei einer maschinenbezogenen Gefährdungsbeurteilung als Informationsquelle herangezogen werden können:
 *[FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]*TRBS 1111 *[FONT=&quot]Gefährdungsbeurteilung und sicherheitstechnische Bewertung[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
§  Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise bei der Durchführung
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]BekBS 1114 *[FONT=&quot]Anpassung an den Stand der Technik bei der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln[/FONT]*
§  Die BekBS 1114 hat hier den Status einer TRBS. Bei der Überprüfung der bestehenden Maßnahmen zur sicheren Verwendung des Arbeitsmittels *ist ein Vergleich mit dem Stand der Technik für die Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln zu führen, wie er zum Zeitpunkt der Überprüfung existiert*
*[FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]*TRBS 2111 *[FONT=&quot]Mechanische Gefährdungen - Allgemeine Anforderungen[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
§  Die TRBS ist ein übergeordnetes und übergreifendes Dokument für alle Maschinenarten und kann dem Anspruch alle möglichen Schutzmaßnahmen für die vielfältigen Arten von Maschinen aufzuführen nicht gerecht werden. Jeder der sich auch mit dem Herstellungsprozess von Maschine und damit zwangsläufig mit harmonisierten Normen zu Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG beschäftigt, hier speziell mit Typ-C Normen, weiß das der Stand der Technik je nach Norm unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Wie soll nun diese TRBS alle das abdecken? Es bleibt einem bei einer maschinenbezogenen Gefährdungsbeurteilung keine andere Wahl als auf harmonisierte Normen zur MRL zurückzugreifen. Das kann man auch am Literaturverzeichnis der TRBS erkennen. Dies macht auch Sinn um das Delta zwischen Soll- und Istwert herauszuarbeiten. Aber bedeutet das man muss nun die Maschine ohne wenn und aber auf den Stand der Technik nach harmonisierten Normen aufrüsten? Nein, das ist manchmal auch nicht möglich, aber man muss sehen wie man Ersatzmaßnahmen umsetzen kann. Es muss aber erstmal festgestellt werden welche Gefährdungen und Schutzmaßnahmen vorhanden sind und inwieweit diese vom Stand der Technik abweichen. Ziel ist soweit wie möglich den Stand der Technik zu erreichen und eine sicher zu verwendende Maschine ohne Unfälle. 


  Eine von uns erarbeitete Vorgehensweise bei einer maschinenbezogenen Gefährdungsbeurteilung:


·        Personal für GBU und beteiligte Personen / Fachabteilungen festlegen
·        Ermitteln der Rechtsgrundlagen und des Stands der Technik, TRBS, DGUV, Normen
·        Ermitteln der vorhandenen Unterlagen und festlegen welche nach dem Stand der Technik benötigt werden. Erklärungen zu Richtlinien, Betriebsanleitung, Schalt- und Steuerpläne, Betriebsanweisung, Unterweisungen.
·        Beschreibungen der Maschine und Tätigkeiten, Funktions- Ablaufbeschreibungen, Layout, Zeichnungen, Fotos
·        Betrachtungs- und Maschinengrenzen festlegen bzw. ermitteln. Technische Daten, Erklärungen zu Richtlinien, Betriebsarten, Eingriffe von Personen usw.
·        Veränderungen der Maschine vor und nach einem möglichen Umbau oder Retrofit ermitteln, sind diese dokumentiert. Prüfung ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt.
·        Gefährdungen ermitteln:
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Anwendung von Gefährdungslisten um einen Überblick zu schaffen
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Detaillierte Betrachtung der Einzelgefahren und Schutzmaßnahmen
§  Abgleich der vorhandenen Gefährdungen an der Maschine mit harmonisierten Normen. Meist werden bei Gefährdungsbeurteilungen z.B. die funktionale Sicherheit komplett außer Acht gelassen, aber hier sind oft Mängel vorzufinden. 
§  Abgleich der Schutzmaßnahmen an der Maschine mit harmonisierten Normen.


·        Gefahren, Risiken und Schutzmaßnahmen nach dem Stand der Technik bewerten, vergleichen und beurteilen
·        Maßnahmen / Prüfungen nach dem Stand der Technik ermitteln und festlegen, TOP Prinzip beachten
·        Verantwortlichkeiten der beteiligten Personen festlegen, Termine festlegen, Maßnahmen umsetzen, Prüfungen durchführen
·        Wirksamkeitsprüfung durchführen
 
  Wer sind wir?
  Ein Team von Fachberatern für Maschinensicherheit
  Team-Safety:
www.deutschmann-safety.de
www.heidenreich-safety.de
www.these-safety.de
www.weidle-safety.de
  Welche Dienstleitungen erbringen wir?


·        Maschinenbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilungen nach BetrSichV §3
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Bevor ein Umbau, Retrofit oder Verbesserung der Sicherheit begonnen wird erstellen wir die GBU, der Verwender weiß dann was zutun ist. 


·        Risikobeurteilungen nach MRL 2006/42/EG
·        Sicherheitskonzepte für Maschinen und Gesamtheiten von Maschinen
·        Nachweise funktionale Sicherheit nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1
·        Prüfungen von Schutzeinrichtungen
·        Inhouse Seminare und Workshops
  Referenzen:


·        Wir verfügen über Jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung im Bereich Maschinensicherheit
·        Wir arbeiten in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen, Logistik, Lebensmittelherstellung, Baustoffe, Werkzeugmaschinen, Automobilzulieferer und Automobilindustrie, chemische Industrie, Verpackungsindustrie und einige weitere.
·        Wir haben Risikobeurteilungen oder maschinenbezogene Gefährdungsbeurteilungen und Sicherheitskonzepte für kleine Maschinen bis hin zu kompletten Fertigungslinien erstellt.
·        Wir begleiten und betreuen auch die Umsetzung der Schutzmaßnahmen
·        Wir unterstützen bei der Validierung
 
  Wenn Sie Interesse an unseren Dienstleistungen haben nehmen Sie bitte Kontakt mit uns auf.

  Hans Dieter Deutschmann


----------

